# wanted high-end  schwinns top dollar paid



## cragmaxx (Feb 9, 2020)

HI i am new to the hobby looking to buy nice original high - end prewar schwinn tank bike,s. no projects or restored  anything good out there for sale?  please PM me do not post here thank you.


----------



## cragmaxx (Feb 9, 2020)

also looking for Western flyer super & huffy dial A ride boy,s bike,s in nice original condition. thank you


----------



## cragmaxx (Feb 15, 2020)

still looking


----------



## cragmaxx (Feb 22, 2020)

any nice prewar schwinn,s out there


----------



## cragmaxx (Feb 29, 2020)

Still looking


----------



## cragmaxx (Mar 5, 2020)

cragmaxx said:


> any nice prewar schwinn,s out there



Where’d all the Schwinn’s Go anything nice for sale


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 6, 2020)

cragmaxx said:


> Where’d all the Schwinn’s Go anything nice for sale




Most of these things move under the radar. You know someone who knows someone.... Good luck though. V/r Shawn


----------



## cragmaxx (Mar 7, 2020)

Cash waiting


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 8, 2020)

You might want to make sure Ann Arbor is on your calendar. While I can't guarantee any big money Schwinns will show up I can guarantee the people that know where they are will! V/r Shawn


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 8, 2020)

What's your idea of high end? Particular model in mind?


----------



## Fonseca927 (Mar 9, 2020)

where you located?


----------



## vincev (Mar 9, 2020)

Location ?


----------



## eisopt (Mar 13, 2020)

I have a 1936 Schwinn Motorbike..26"..Myc Roc out of Canada painted it back to original.
Myk does great work.
Fenders and frame look like fresh from the factory. I don't really want to sell it but I am out of storage.
Let me know if any interest


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 13, 2020)

eisopt said:


> I have a 1936 Schwinn Motorbike..26"..Myc Roc out of Canada painted it back to original.
> Myk does great work.
> Fenders and frame look like fresh from the factory. I don't really want to sell it but I am out of storage.
> Let me know if any interest



Might want to post a pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## hm. (Mar 13, 2020)

This is HANDLE BAR HORDER..??


----------



## cragmaxx (Mar 13, 2020)

i am in socal. please don,t post replies or questions hear PM me  if you think you might have something i am interested in or questions. LOOKING FOR NICE ( ORIGINAL PRE-WAR SCHWINNS BIKES ) thank you..


----------



## cragmaxx (Mar 13, 2020)

$$$ cash $$$ waiting for the right bikes


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 14, 2020)

cragmaxx said:


> i am in socal. please don,t post replies or questions hear PM me  if you think you might have something i am interested in or questions. LOOKING FOR NICE ( ORIGINAL PRE-WAR SCHWINNS BIKES ) thank you..





op has requested pm only please don’t reply here
also @cragmaxx there’s a 6 day bump rule, thanks 

scott


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 19, 2020)

Interesting. Your profile doesn’t come up with a “Start a Private Message” link.(I double-checked that I’m logged in on my end


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 19, 2020)

@KingSized HD member is no longer on the Cabe


----------



## KingSized HD (Mar 19, 2020)

Got it, thanks.


----------

